# Swift/Ace/Besse habitation door handle



## airstream

Hi All,
On our "new" ie replaced under warranty habitation door the interior operating handle has just failed whilst away here in sunny Grange upon Sands
The door handle casting has failed, snapping adjacent to the hinge pin on the lower operating lever
The upper lever ie handle is 140mm from pivot to end the lower ie operating lever is 20 mm pivot to end a ratio of 7 to 1!!!
It is impossible to lift the lock operating rod manually by hand giving some idea of the force required to operate the lock so not a good design for monkey metal castings
Am I alone out there with this failure or are there others?
Regards Ray


----------



## Grizzly

airstream said:


> Am I alone out there with this failure or are there others?
> Regards Ray


No Ray...you are not alone. Ours snapped too while we were in Greece at Easter last year. Like yours the door had already been replaced under warranty. We had the lock sorted when we got back and registered the fact that we thought it would do the same thing again as the casting was not up to the job in our opinion. So far- touch wood- it has held up but it is beginning to stiffen up- which is what it did before before it snapped.

We have all the photos we submitted to the various dealers, makers etc showing the poor casting and material used. I can dig them out and PM if you like ?

G

Edit: PM on way. This is one photo:


----------



## airstream

*Thanks*

Hi Grizzly,
Thanks for the info and pics,
I will try Swift tomorrow see if I can get a new handle - using string on the actual lock operating rod - cant budge the rod the handle works on
Regards Ray


----------



## RichardnGill

Ours snapped last week, new door last year.

Hopefully it will be sorted under warranty 


Richard...


----------



## RichardnGill

Ours snapped last week, new door last year.

Hopefully it will be sorted under warranty 


Richard...


----------



## safariboy

I think that the mechanism is too stiff and I now get Marquis to lubricate it whenever it goes in for service. After lubrication it is less stiff but does seem to be stiffening up again and may need doing more than once a year.

(This is the handle in Grizzly's post above.)


----------



## rugbyken

just purchased a preloved bessacar and was told on handover that the type of handles had broken frequently, & to press the door in to relieve the pressure and not force it tugging, making opening the door into a two handed operation, your posts make me realise why


----------



## Hezbez

What age of vans is this happening to?


----------



## Grizzly

Hezbez said:


> What age of vans is this happening to?


We bought our van new in Feb 2007.

It had the hab door replaced in April 2009 and in May 2009 I wrote that the new door latch was getting very stiff making it difficult to open the door from inside.

In May 2010 the latch snapped off internally while we were in Greece.

This is the photo we took soon after the door itself was replaced in 2009. There were many posts on MHF around that time as a lot of us had the new door fitted.

It is a fault with the door rather than the van; the metal casting from which the door opening mechanism is made is poor and not, we think, up to the job.

G


----------



## RichardnGill

Hezbez said:


> What age of vans is this happening to?


Ours is a 2009, but had a 2008 door fitted. Had a new replacement door fitted last year.

From what i can tell many Autotrails and Rapidos have much the same door fitted from 2007 onwards

Richard...


----------



## airstream

*Thanks*

Hi,
Thanks to those who have responded and also you PMers who like me have a sorry tale to tell re our choice of motorhome
I think Swift are on holiday at the moment so will try ringing after the b/holiday to ask for a replacement handle which I will fit myself as its only an hours work 
Regards Ray


----------



## Grizzly

*Re: Thanks*



airstream said:


> Hi,
> Thanks to those who have responded and also you PMers who like me have a sorry tale to tell re our choice of motorhome


Ray..I don't think the door problems can be said to be down to Swift. This Hartel door was fitted to many other makes of vans and the same mechanism is failing in them as well.

G


----------



## 116601

*Broken Internal Door On Ace Airstream 680fb*

As everyone else I have just experienced the same breakage in the same place, luckily on our last day away in Norfolk. The quote I have for a replacement part is £269.17 inc vat which is disgusting given that this is a known problem. I also had the door replaced under warranty in 2009, and would strongly advise anyone against buying this make/model of van as the faults have been many and the warranty repairs frequent. We'd hoped that this pattern had been broken but allas no. It is a great pity to have these quality problems with what is a brilliant motorhome design which otherwise continues to give us many happy trips.


----------



## airstream

*Do Not Pay*

Hi,
Contact Swift I eventually persuaded Swift to fit a new door!!! FOC even out of warranty

Yes a new door, stupid Iknow as a new handle is available from AutoTrail for £90 delivered

Swift make very poor motorhomes but the after care is world class - almost

Ray


----------



## poleman

My van is at the dealers at the moment having the second door fitted in 2 months. The first door which was fitted under warranty had been repaired (badly) and Swift have 'no record' of it's repair. We waited 6 weeks for a new door to be told someone had cancelled the order, so they are fitting a door ordered for someone else. It's unbelievable! :roll:


----------



## DANDDCHILLED

Hi,

Same problem my Bessecar E530 habitation door lock broke on 21st April. Out of warranty it is a 2008 model.
In the interim opening door by sliding down the 'door window' and opening the door using the outside door lock. 
Looking for the best course of action, at a reasonable cost. 
Can a diy guy fit the replacement casting or does it have to go to a service site? Understand dimantling the door is not easy.
Any experience out there?
Will Swift provide the part?
Dave


----------

